# So how many people are over budget



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

How many people are over there loft budget mine was gone a month ago I cant believe how much the prices went up since my last one Well I guess I will have to sell the wife and dog to get this one done. LOL


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Way over what I planned. Well from the plans I was following.
Still trying to piece wood together to save from buying more sheets.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> How many people are over there loft budget mine was gone a month ago I cant believe how much the prices went up since my last one Well I guess I will have to sell the wife and dog to get this one done. LOL


  


Seems the prices would be lower, since demand is down, except during peak seasons.

We used to try to save money by picking up scraps of clean pieces of lumber and plywood and shingles from garbage piles on building sights. Now we don't even have many of those anymore since there is hardly any houses beeing built now. (There plenty of used homes flooding the market that need to be bought.)

We also learned never buy building material during peak demand seasons, like hurricane season here in Florida, the prices of plywood are usually higher.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> How many people are over there loft budget mine was gone a month ago I cant believe how much the prices went up since my last one Well I guess I will have to sell the wife and dog to get this one done. LOL


Well, I guess you haven't looked a EBAY, have you? The wife and dog already have you up for bid. Just look for "old duffer"
Daryl


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I went way overbudget on my first loft...that's for sure! Plus, I stockpiled vacs and meds as a precaution. Thank goodness for tax returns!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought it would cost me 600$, 700$ tops because I was able to go to a bargain store but the wood was terrible quality so I only have the floor and studs up and about 400$ in it.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

We haven't even started the new loft & I KNOW we are going to go over budget!!!!

I just have to keep this secret from my DH!


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> I thought it would cost me 600$, 700$ tops because I was able to go to a bargain store but the wood was terrible quality so I only have the floor and studs up and about 400$ in it.


Been there and doing that. My 600-700 will probably be 1000 at least.
Afraid to add up and more receipts


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

LOL I already had the building, just needed to remodel it...and it's sent me to the poor house! I can't imagine starting from scratch...OUCH!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Noahs helper said:


> LOL I already had the building, just needed to remodel it...and it's sent me to the poor house! I can't imagine starting from scratch...OUCH!


I think I will get brave one of these days soon and add up my receipts I go to Lowe's every day. My wife said I should move in there and save gas. LOL


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*I hear ya*



Shadybug Lofts said:


> I think I will get brave one of these days soon and add up my receipts I go to Lowe's every day. My wife said I should move in there and save gas. LOL


I know what ya mean...my name at Homedepot is "Back Again"... All the clerks know me now and even give me discounts cause "I'm always there"


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I think I will get brave one of these days soon and add up my receipts I go to Lowe's every day. My wife said I should move in there and save gas. LOL


I throw all of my receipts away...I don't even want to know! lol


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

jAxTecH said:


> I know what ya mean...my name at Homedepot is "Back Again"... All the clerks know me now and even give me discounts cause "I'm always there"


ROFL I know exactly what you mean. They built a new Lowes less than a mile from my house last year...and I feel like they built it just for me because I'm always there! I have had those clerks searching and finding stuff, cutting wood and even creating paint that didn't exist! Oh yeah, they know the pigeon loft woman...that nut that has them loading plywood and 2 x 4's in a VW Beetle! Wish they would offer me discounts, but they would probably be afraid I would be there even more! lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Noahs helper said:


> ROFL I know exactly what you mean. They built a new Lowes less than a mile from my house last year...and I feel like they built it just for me because I'm always there! I have had those clerks searching and finding stuff, cutting wood and even creating paint that didn't exist! Oh yeah, they know the pigeon loft woman...that nut that has them loading plywood and 2 x 4's in a VW Beetle! Wish they would offer me discounts, but they would probably be afraid I would be there even more! lol


even when things are bought on sale theres no way to keep a buget on what you want as opposed to what you thought you were going to pay lol


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, everybody including myself have and will go way over the budget on every Loft we build. But Gosh, don't we LOVE our BIRDS. I have found it much better to throw my receipts away so I don't know how much I have spend. If I do that I can sat back and enjoy my new lofts and sometimes just wonder how much I spent.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lol! Mt husband added an addition to my loft. Now he says he's covered for birthdays, anniversaries and Christmas for the rest of my life! It's worth it, though.


----------

